# Everyone has a BOB but I have a BO LBE : )



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

*Maybe not really for actually bugging out, but to fight my way to the storage unit and to sustain me with essentials if I get waylaid by fate.*
In a SHTF situaiton there are some things I just dont dare leave the home w/o, and I am not talking Gun/Ammo but things like combat gloves, Neosporin etc.:

Daniel Defense Carbine stays Loaded with 
1 TAPCO 30 rd Mag

Rig Stays loaded with:

4 30rd PMags (XM855 greentip, PMAG dustcover on)
2 20 rd PMags (for prone shooting)
1 MRE (complete military issue type)
3 pairs of Spare contact lenses and solution (will be thrown out once I get PRK)
2 pairs spare socks
2 pairs spare underwear
2 Small Bic lighters
1 Pair spare bootlaces
1 spare T shirt
1 small bottle of CLP
1 toothrbush (hard, for expedient gun cleaning)
1 Toothbrush soft w/ small toothpaste (for teeth cleaning)
2 bottles of water (in back)
1 Tube neo Sporin.
1 field 1st aid kit
1 Gerber 5 inch blade (on right side back, side not really visble in pic)
1 Poncho (not loaded in pic rolls up in back)
1 Lensatic compass
1 each paper Map of VA and MD in TAPCO ziploc

My Combat Load w/ 190 rds is 20 rds less than a military basic Combat Load but with this rig I also skip the ceramic Armor and have room for a bunch of other useful things as listed above

As METT dictates ,I might throw out the MRE and replace it with 3 30rd mags.
This would bring my basic load up to 280 rounds of XM855

All of this is a reasonably light carry for me, as I have gotten quite a lot stronger since i started posting in March.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My bugout gear also consists of a load bearing vest. It has ammo assorted pouches and a buttpack. Redundancy is key. Cargo pockets, lbv, bob. Each has basic survival with increasing load and complexity and will be worn as a single unit. I hope not to get separated from any of it but better not have all eggs in one basket.
Btw your lbv much nicer than my simple h harness. What kind is it?


----------



## lbwar15 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a 5.11 LBE vest.
12 30 round pmags with m855
Shotgun shell pouch 25 rounds, also a pouch for 30-06 I can put in place of the shotgun pouch if needed. 
A dump pouch
3 pistol mags
First aid kit
Binoculars
Camel pack
Shotgun scabbard on back for 12ga or 30-06. 
The BG survival knife
And a drop down holster for the XD .45. Soon to be replaced by the glock 22.


----------



## Harv2 (Jun 7, 2011)

What are "Combat Gloves"?

I would think that 10lbs of water and food would be more important then 10lbs of ammo.


----------



## lbwar15 (Nov 14, 2012)

Harv2 said:


> What are "Combat Gloves"?
> 
> I would think that 10lbs of water and food would be more important then 10lbs of ammo.


Combat gloves are just gloves really. Some are made of Kevlar and have hardened knuckles.

I agree water and food is very important but not If you don't live long enuf to use it. Plus you could just put it in a bag.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Where did you get that vest!!!?????

Husband and I want one, but not one of the cheap ones.....

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use a molle chest rig with a number of pouches on it in conjunction with my primary & secondary bug out bags. The chest rig primarily carries ammo, tools & weapons but does have a few essentials in case I get separated from my primary and secondary BOB's.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Gloves are important. Went through a couple pairs on last deployment. Buy good ones youd be surprised how quickly cheap ones get ragged out. Chest rigs are good for organizing quickly needed gear. I went with h harness because i dont like having that much between the ground and my chest in a bad situation. If necessary to get low lower is better. Small pouches up front bulky to side. Messing with gear and getting it just right is a favorite passtime


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice post! I wonder if we could start showing off the contents of our BOBs?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Harv2 said:


> 1)What are "Combat Gloves"?
> 
> 2) I would think that 10lbs of water and food would be more important then 10lbs of ammo.


1) Combat gloves are reinforced in key areas by rubber armor or even hard plastic.
The kuckles, wristbone and other protruding parts of the hand will usually be armored.
The material itself will be tough and sometimes fire retardent.

Those parts of the main "hand pads" which will hit the ground if u try to cushion a fall will generally be padded as well.

Grip areas are often rubberized or rubberized leather to ensure strong grip on ladders, rails, ropes, guns etc etc.

thickness at fingertips will be thin ( some even have open fingertips) to ensure high dexterity.

These days everytime I fire a weapon I usually wear combat gloves after the "train as you fight" motto.

PS:If you cannot afford combat gloves a basic pair of Mechanix gloves will make a good field expedient subsitute..
Incidentally "Mechanix" also makes a true combat glove at an entry level price ($30) of which I have 2 pair.

2) Every pack is situationally dependent. When travelign father I would carry my back pack in addtion ...but this is not what this rig is about by itself.

I went back and bolded my very first sentence which describes the situation I think this might be a good fit for. 
Which see.



DJgang said:


> Where did you get that vest!!!?????
> 
> Husband and I want one, but not one of the cheap ones.....
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Its German. 
But i didnt pay all that much for it though it looks nice. 
I don't rember where i got it.
Its not as flexible as a MOLLE though and preassembled. But preassembled in a useful way.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Harv2 said:


> What are "Combat Gloves"?
> 
> I would think that 10lbs of water and food would be more important then 10lbs of ammo.


I'd say it's mighty difficult to keep a rapist or killer from harming my family with 10 pounds of food, but extremely easy with 10 pounds of ammo.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the vest, thought it looked different.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone use a lumbar pack in lieu of a LBV? I have a couple of large lumbar backs that have straps, (like a backpack), that you can attach items to. Large enough to carry gear for a day or two. You can carry most of the stuff you need for a couple of days.


Any opinions?


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm like sentry, I keep mainly tactical items in my vest so if things went south real fast I could drop my alice pack and address the threat at hand. The shoulders are padded and the only thing in the back is a pocket for a water bladder. Also has the belt to mount left & right thigh rigs.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Gloves are important. Went through a couple pairs on last deployment. Buy good ones youd be surprised how quickly cheap ones get ragged out. ---snip---


Any recommendations as to what brands lasted for you?

Any material preferences? Kevlar, Nomex, etc?

Style preferences such as pilot's long over the wrist or shorter Mechanix style?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If i were going to go buy a pair today tactical store has blackhawk kevlar gloves for 30 bucks. I went cheap in deployment and went through about 3 pairs of 15 buck gloves like the mechanix ones.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

in the event of a Bug Out, I have a large ALICE ruck for my BOB and I will be wearing a load bearing vest with web belt attached. I will be carrying 10-30rd. mags for my M-4 (four in vest pouches and a six pack on my web belt), I have a drop down rig for my PT1911 (with an extra mag pouch attached to it), a 2 mag pouch for pistol mags. for a total of 4 eight round .45 mags. a multi tool and folding knive combo pouch, a 2 quart canteen, two grenade pouches on the vest, (one I use for my compass and 50ft. of 550 cord and the other one for my home made Garrote), and my K-Bar Tanto fighting knife.

In the event that I were to have to leave my ruck to travel lighter and faster, I have a butt pack stowed in my ruck that I can attach to my LBE vest, and it contains 100ft. of 550 cord, extra socks, foot powder, two days rations, small first aid kit/with two issue batle dressings, fire starter and a water proof tube of matches, two space blankets, a small sewing kit, small whetstone, small bar of disenfectant soap, several "hand wipes", and a small hand towel.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Where did you get that vest!!!?????
> 
> Husband and I want one, but not one of the cheap ones.....
> 
> Thanks for the post.


It is a German pattern and it's called Flecktarn. Check it out on the web and you can find out who carries it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

oldvet said:


> in the event of a Bug Out, I have a large ALICE ruck for my BOB and I will be wearing a load bearing vest with web belt attached. I will be carrying 10-30rd. mags for my M-4 (four in vest pouches and a six pack on my web belt), I have a drop down rig for my PT1911 (with an extra mag pouch attached to it), a 2 mag pouch for pistol mags. for a total of 4 eight round .45 mags. a multi tool and folding knive combo pouch, a 2 quart canteen, two grenade pouches on the vest, (one I use for my compass and 50ft. of 550 cord and the other one for my home made Garrote), and my K-Bar Tanto fighting knife.
> 
> In the event that I were to have to leave my ruck to travel lighter and faster, I have a butt pack stowed in my ruck that I can attach to my LBE vest, and it contains 100ft. of 550 cord, extra socks, foot powder, two days rations, small first aid kit/with two issue batle dressings, fire starter and a water proof tube of matches, two space blankets, a small sewing kit, small whetstone, small bar of disenfectant soap, several "hand wipes", and a small hand towel.


I have a similar set up set aside. The problem i have with it is that i want to wear vest, butpack, and pack simultaneously and the vest sits up too high to do so even adjusted to full length. Especially when i rig a bed roll under the pack which i have to do with that set up. Guess i can get more of the webbing and adjust it further down. Any advice on that? The extensions would have to be sewn in very securely somehow.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I have a similar set up set aside. The problem i have with it is that i want to wear vest, butpack, and pack simultaneously and the vest sits up too high to do so even adjusted to full length. Especially when i rig a bed roll under the pack which i have to do with that set up. Guess i can get more of the webbing and adjust it further down. Any advice on that? The extensions would have to be sewn in very securely somehow.


When I am wearing the vest and then put on the ruck, I can't wear the butt pack, or use the waist belt/support on the ruck because everything on the web belt is in the way.

The shoulder straps on the ruck fit nicely on the sides of the vest and I would agree with you that the only way I can see for me to be able use the waist belt on the ruck would be to (like you say) sew on an extension, but that would place the waist belt over almost everything on the web belt.

I don't see any way that I can wear the butt pack and the ruck at the same time, so that's why I stow it in my ruck. It's the last thing I put in the ruck, so it's on top and quick and easy to grab.

I know this dosen't help you out much or any at all, but it's about all I can come up with that works for me.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

From my experience in a Recon Unit, we only used the buttpack for day mission's or movement's that didn't require wearing our ruck. If we had to wear our rucksack we simply pulled our butt pack off our LBE and put it on one of the molle spots on the ruck. I typically would put mine right on the top of my ruck since it isn't to big and doesn't hit me in the head at all, and I already have my sleeping bag secured tightly into place on the bottom. LBE's and butt pack's, IBA's and pretty much all your gear should be setup and thought of as something modular not to be set and left alone for good.

Just my two cents on this though.... Just an old infantry guy's opinion here....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. Thats how i used to do it to. Trying to reinvent the wheel I guess to have three simultaneous distinct layers of redundancy. If I get it worked out Ill take pics


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Yeah. Thats how i used to do it to. Trying to reinvent the wheel I guess to have three simultaneous distinct layers of redundancy. If I get it worked out Ill take pics


Good luck, remember a square wheel that does exactly what you need is still a wheel no matter how crazy everyone else tells you, you are...

I have just accepted that I will have several go bags and keep on hand the one main setup that I think is most versitile and go from there.

What is it that you keep in your buttpack? I always kept either my ratf#@k MRE, or wet weather gear. I will get mine set back up for my general use and take a couple of pictures. I do have to work on changing my way of thinking though, I have been in war and making them dead and not me for so long that thinking in survival mode and keeping the family safe will be a bit of a shift.  Although in some situation's it can be really close to the same thing...

:gaah: <- I just love that smily thing!!!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Shammua said:


> From my experience in a Recon Unit, we only used the buttpack for day mission's or movement's that didn't require wearing our ruck. If we had to wear our rucksack we simply pulled our butt pack off our LBE and put it on one of the molle spots on the ruck. I typically would put mine right on the top of my ruck since it isn't to big and doesn't hit me in the head at all, and I already have my sleeping bag secured tightly into place on the bottom. LBE's and butt pack's, IBA's and pretty much all your gear should be setup and thought of as something modular not to be set and left alone for good.
> 
> Just my two cents on this though.... Just an old infantry guy's opinion here....


I hear what you are saying and I guess the only major difference is that I stow my butt pack inside my ruck right at the top, then if I had to ditch the ruck I could easly remove the butt pack from it and Charlie Mike.

When we went on patrol (way back in 66), all I every carried other than my "pig" (M-60), with several belts of ammo wrapped around me bandoleer style (and later after they took away my "pig", I toted a "Blooper" M-79 grenade launcher), my LBE (with my K-Bar, 2 battle dressings, 3 to 4 canteens, usually two or three "frags" (grenades) on it), a towel, and a butt pack.

Like I said in the earlier post, I would only ditch my ruck if I absolutely had to, and even then it would be cashed so I could return later and get it.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

oldvet said:


> When we went on patrol (way back in 66),


OK So maybe I would be considered a young infantry guy... lol Although up until I got out of the Army (Nov. 9th 2012) I was considered the old guy in my platoon even though others were older than me. I was the "old guy" mainly because I could out do the young guys and they were pickin... 

66? Wow I wasn't even born then.  Hell my parents were still teenagers back then.  he he he...

Anyway back on topic.

What do you carry in your butt pack? I have thought about repacking my IFAK to fit in it along with a few other things, and use the IFAK pouch for something else. (Maybe duel pistol mag holder???)

:gaah:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sorry bout late reply. Finals week schedule unpredictable. Butt pack......2 ponchos, space blanket, food, coffee, sugar, extra socks underwear teeshirt, light long johns season dependent, bar of soap, bics, flint/steel, extra ammo, 550 cord, one of those pocket hand chain saws, extra multitool, extra weapon cleaning kit, some med supplies, and msr water filter/purtabs. All this meant to go in conjunction with cargo pocket gear, lbe, vamelpack,and stuff attached to belt. Never meant to leave my body. Surprisingly all fits easily with room to spare.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Just went and looked in it and also have snus can with dryer lint soaked in vaseline and some other odds and ends.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Shammua said:


> OK So maybe I would be considered a young infantry guy... lol Although up until I got out of the Army (Nov. 9th 2012) I was considered the old guy in my platoon even though others were older than me. I was the "old guy" mainly because I could out do the young guys and they were pickin...
> 
> 66? Wow I wasn't even born then.  Hell my parents were still teenagers back then.  he he he...
> 
> ...


Check out my post #17 on here, I listed what I normally carry in my butt pack.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you guys post pics of just your buttpacks? I can only carry my top and bottoms of my wet weather gear and that is stuffed to the max and hard to close. I'm thinking our buttpacks are a fair bit different here... I'm at work right now so I'll take a pic and post my buttpack when I get home tonight.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I havent been able to figure out how to post pictures from my smartphone and its my only internet. My buttpack is just a normal vietnam style od green buttpack though. I save the bulky wet weather gear for bigger packs and stick with ponchos for buttpack. Light weight and compressible.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I havent been able to figure out how to post pictures from my smartphone and its my only internet. My buttpack is just a normal vietnam style od green buttpack though. I save the bulky wet weather gear for bigger packs and stick with ponchos for buttpack. Light weight and compressible.


Just ask any kid under the age of 20 they will show you how to post pictures in no time. If you want help and to also have your manhood killed in one shot just ask a 5 year old, they can probably do it too.  lol Sometime's I will e-mail a pic to myself from my phone so I can then access it from my computer to post the pic that way. Otherwise I hvaen't a clue how to post pic's from a phone. 

Hmmm, I will have to mess with my buttpack now, we never used ours for anything other than our rain gear...

This is why I like this site so much, it get's me thinking about some things that I just take for granted.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

*Posting Smartphone photos to the forum*

If this forum supports Tapatalk for smartphones I read that you "Just choose the camera icon next to the discard button. It will give you the option of choosing from your gallery or taking a pic with your phone's camera" and load the photo as an attachment.

Another way is to set up an account with ImageShack.us or photo bucket and upload your phone's photos there, then embed them with the photo icon on the toolbar of a new forum message.

Apparently it is very important to disable any location based data that will be attached to smartphone photos: http://icanstalku.com/how.php

Basically GPS location data might be attached to the photo that will give away your home, work or bug out location.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

teotwaki said:


> If this forum supports Tapatalk for smartphones I read that you "Just choose the camera icon next to the discard button. It will give you the option of choosing from your gallery or taking a pic with your phone's camera" and load the photo as an attachment.
> 
> Another way is to set up an account with ImageShack.us or photo bucket and upload your phone's photos there, then embed them with the photo icon on the toolbar of a new forum message.
> 
> ...


See a youngun right here answered up. 

I have an iphone and I have the Go Prepared App and it allows to upload pics as well. I "JUST" discovered that too. lol I have been doing it the hard way for so long now....:gaah:


----------

